# General > Music >  Radio city

## K dragon

have any of you read about the radio city album being released in japan. the band are local and broke up in 1981 i believe.

lot of people are looking for original release vinyl singles of this group and i happen to have one.

what should i do with it? sell it? keep it?

opinions?

----------


## loganbiffy

I have heard of it yes as my Bass player is the singer from Radio City's son. Apparently they are going for a fair whack on eBay!

----------


## Jeid

Just give it to me, it's worthless..

----------


## Dog-eared

I have both Radio City tracks plus others as well as tracks penned by Raymond on a " Dancehall Daze " tape, played by various local musicians. Theres some good tunes there.

----------


## iain

Had that tape, must start looking in boxes.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Great tunes - would love to hear them again.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> Great tunes - would love to hear them again.


Pepsi try this link, you may be able to download them from here, it's an interesting read whatever.

http://musicruinedmylife.blogspot.co...d-picture.html

----------


## Deemac

> I have both Radio City tracks plus others as well as tracks penned by Raymond on a " Dancehall Daze " tape, played by various local musicians. Theres some good tunes there.


Hey, I recorded that one!! Long time ago and to be fair out of my depth (2 track DAT to DAT recording was bordering on insanity!! - ie: record all the backing to one DAT machine then overdub the vocals to a second DAT recorder while live mixing each time!!! - it scares me to even thing about it now). But enough of the tech talk, Raymond was a brilliant song writer and the tunes that each band performed worked out well. I still have a CD of this (we got 3 CD's produced by Grampian records in Wick for £25 a disc - this was in 1993 when CD burning was new!!! - we gave one to Raymonds wife as a gift.) Pure class . . . . . .

----------


## scotsboy

I doubt it is the same Radio City.

I am lucky to have been given a CD of a lot of Raymond Henderson's stuff by a fellow orger :Smile:

----------


## cullyboy

found a guy in london sellin a copy of love and a picture/shes a radio you can buy it for £350.00.he claims it was signed for his sister

----------


## scotsboy

Wow, looks like I may have been wrong! 

http://musicruinedmylife.blogspot.co...d-picture.html

Anyone got any details of this release in Japan?? I am heading to Tokyo in June......would be rather surreal to pick up a copy.

----------


## K dragon

and it is the she's a radio single i have. the picture is exactly the same as the one on the website scotsboy linked

----------


## rob murray

> Wow, looks like I may have been wrong! 
> 
> http://musicruinedmylife.blogspot.co...d-picture.html
> 
> Anyone got any details of this release in Japan?? I am heading to Tokyo in June......would be rather surreal to pick up a copy.


Both the CD and single are to be released by 1977 records, see below. Single first within the next 6 weeks then followed by the CD possibly July / August time. 

1977 RECORDS
28-7 Co-lab 707, Sanbancho, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo 102-0075, Japan.
www.1977records.com
info@1977records.com
Tel: +81 (0)3 5213 5277 Fax: +81 (0)3 5215 8611

----------


## tremner

I still have the CD that you gave me.[The third one]Raymond was not only a great songwriter he also had a great singing voice.The two tracks on the CD recorded by Barracuda were originally demos of just Raymond playing guitar and singing.We added the backing later at Ian Sinclairs studio and I sometimes think we should have left them alone, a sort of Raymond unplugged. 


> Hey, I recorded that one!! Long time ago and to be fair out of my depth (2 track DAT to DAT recording was bordering on insanity!! - ie: record all the backing to one DAT machine then overdub the vocals to a second DAT recorder while live mixing each time!!! - it scares me to even thing about it now). But enough of the tech talk, Raymond was a brilliant song writer and the tunes that each band performed worked out well. I still have a CD of this (we got 3 CD's produced by Grampian records in Wick for £25 a disc - this was in 1993 when CD burning was new!!! - we gave one to Raymonds wife as a gift.) Pure class . . . . . .

----------


## scotsboy

Any info on the release of these in Japan? Been checking the website but not seen anything to date.

----------


## peepjunior

> Any info on the release of these in Japan? Been checking the website but not seen anything to date.


...reckon it won't be long now. The Japanese like to get things _just right_. Raymond and I collaborated on around a hundred tunes in the Radio City/Blonde Brothers days, and I've been performing a few of them again (including 'Love and a Picture') in my solo gigs... took a long,long time for me to come to terms with not sharing the microphone with him and hearing that amazing harmony voice blasting in my lug, but there's a whole new world of people out there getting off on what we did 30 years ago, and I guess he would be as chuffed as I am about that. I was back in Thurso for a few days in July and was saddened to see the Viewfirth had gone - I guess that was one of the places we played (along with the Rosebank in Wick) where we felt something was really happening... Thanks to everyone who has kept the flame burning for Radio City over the years, they were great times and I have some wonderful memories of them. I'm off to listen to the Rubinoos now... "I think we're alone now..."

----------


## scotsboy

> ...reckon it won't be long now. The Japanese like to get things _just right_. Raymond and I collaborated on around a hundred tunes in the Radio City/Blonde Brothers days, and I've been performing a few of them again (including 'Love and a Picture') in my solo gigs... took a long,long time for me to come to terms with not sharing the microphone with him and hearing that amazing harmony voice blasting in my lug, but there's a whole new world of people out there getting off on what we did 30 years ago, and I guess he would be as chuffed as I am about that. I was back in Thurso for a few days in July and was saddened to see the Viewfirth had gone - I guess that was one of the places we played (along with the Rosebank in Wick) where we felt something was really happening... Thanks to everyone who has kept the flame burning for Radio City over the years, they were great times and I have some wonderful memories of them. I'm off to listen to the Rubinoos now... "I think we're alone now..."


Good to hear! I'll keep an eye out for it.

Yer right J........those nights in the Viewfirth and the Rosebank were pretty special!

----------


## theone

I had the old "Daznce Hall Daze" tape, wish I could find it now!

I went to School with Raymond's son and was always in awe of his Bass! Can't even remember what it was (Rickenbacker maybe???) but must have listened to 'Love and a Picture" a thousand times. I played in a band for a while and remember covering it in the old Aultnamain(sp) Inn.

Happy days.

----------


## scotsboy

> I had the old "Daznce Hall Daze" tape, wish I could find it now!
> 
> I went to School with Raymond's son and was *always in awe of his Bass*! Can't even remember what it was (Rickenbacker maybe???) but must have listened to 'Love and a Picture" a thousand times. I played in a band for a while and remember covering it in the old Aultnamain(sp) Inn.
> 
> Happy days.


By no means an expert (or even a novice) in this field, but I can remember the bass shape well, it was very distinctive, kind of violin shaped - I am sure one of the music experts on here will be able to tell us what it was, but I agree it was a very nice piece of kit.

----------


## theone

> By no means an expert (or even a novice) in this field, but I can remember the bass shape well, it was very distinctive, kind of violin shaped - I am sure one of the music experts on here will be able to tell us what it was, but I agree it was a very nice piece of kit.


That's the one, a nice sunburst blonde finish.

----------


## Metalattakk

Violin-shaped? Must have been a Hofner:

----------


## Gleber2

Rraymond used a Rickenbacker stereo bass[Phil Lynott Thin Lizzy]and a Hofner Beetle bass[Paul MaCartney] played through a Marshall 100W stack and eventually through just one 4 x 12 cabinet.

----------


## rob murray

The single now on release in Japan, out on the Egging Label,  priced at 1500 yen about £11.00. Dont know whats happening about the CD, bit of a language breakdown /technical issues, but they'll get round to it.  

http://www.1977records.com/main.html

Some info on 1977 / Egging  

1977 Records is a music shop  and  is based in Tokyo JAPAN. It was  founded in 1992 by DJ Lodio (Nobutada Yaita), of “London Nite”,a pioneer of Tokyo’s club night event scene.   In 1999, the label moved to Dojunkai Building in Harajuku; the central area of Tokyo’s fashion scene, and opened a record shop, 1977 Records. In late 2000, 1977 created a label Egging, with a mind to releasing good bands in the world regardless of genre. Most recent releases are in the indie pop, indie rock, and alternative genres although they have also released punk and power-pop bands. Now, Egging is seen as a remarkable label in Japan!! 

Nobutada Yaita is the founder and owner of 1977 Records. He wrote the Japanese language liner-notes for The Seventeen (forerunners of The Alarm) “A Flashing Blur of Stripped Down Excitement” and The Buzzcocks “Modern album.”

----------


## rob murray

> have any of you read about the radio city album being released in japan. the band are local and broke up in 1981 i believe.
> 
> lot of people are looking for original release vinyl singles of this group and i happen to have one.
> 
> what should i do with it? sell it? keep it?
> 
> opinions?


The Radio City album is being released by 1977 records in July 2011, a marketing ploy ie 30 years after songs originally recorded.  Check out 1977 we bsite nearer the release date

----------


## stumpy

A bit of good news indeed!I still have the single,but a CD's much handier.Any idea who's doing the distribution yet?

----------


## rob murray

> A bit of good news indeed!I still have the single,but a CD's much handier.Any idea who's doing the distribution yet?


It will be on line through 1977 records web site only, but if things turn out like the single other web retailers will get copies and re sell them ie the re issued single on 1977 records appears on another 4 web retailers and copies are currently being re sold on e bay at 3 times the re issue price ie 30 US dollars. Best to google, if you type into google advanced search love and a picture then radio city you will see loads of sites ( mostly Japanese ) carrying info

----------


## tremner

As an original member of Radio City and having played in Bodie and the Blonde Brothers with Raymond i would like to offer fans of Radio City the chance to purchase an original copy of Radio City's single without having to bid on e/bay.Numbers are limited. All the money raised will go to Leukemia research.I will ask questions about the band to see if you are a genuine fan!

----------


## theone

> As an original member of Radio City and having played in Bodie and the Blonde Brothers with Raymond i would like to offer fans of Radio City the chance to purchase an original copy of Radio City's single without having to bid on e/bay.Numbers are limited. All the money raised will go to Leukemia research.I will ask questions about the band to see if you are a genuine fan!


I'd love it, but too young to answer any questions! Went to school with Raymonds son and must have played dance hall daze until it wore out! She's a radio and Love and a picture were easily the best songs on that album.

----------


## tremner

You have already answered a question.PM me if you would like to make a donation and get a single.

----------


## mary61

Thread seems to have dried up of late but I'd just like to thank Tich Bremner once again for very generously giving a few Radio City fans a chance to get a rare single. Nice one Tich! ;o)

I'm also interested in the Blonde Brothers cassette single, so if anyone can make it available for download I'd really appreciate it!

----------


## Old School Rocker

Hi folks,
If you're interested in Z-ROX you can listen to songs from "Face the Future" on Last.FM, albeit low quality. I'd really love a better copy tho. I suppose the album must be mega-rare these days!?

http://www.last.fm/music/Z-ROX/Face+The+Future

----------


## Deemac

> Hi folks,
> If you're interested in Z-ROX you can listen to songs from "Face the Future" on Last.FM, albeit low quality. I'd really love a better copy tho. I suppose the album must be mega-rare these days!?
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Z-ROX/Face+The+Future


O my, this brings back the memories also! I was involved in the artwork and band photography on this one - was it really 23 years ago now!! (strange to see the cassette portrait format layout re-done to fit CD). I have a couple of copies of this on cassette.

----------


## Gleber2

Dave Craig has the DAT master and he has attempted to remix it. His mix and mine are very different.

----------


## Old School Rocker

Thanks Gleber2. Funny you should say that, because after I posted here I found that there was a contact email on the Last.FM page. It was indeed David Craig's. So after sending an email he offered to do a CD copy from the DAT master. Apparently he also has live recordings aswell but I didn't enquire about them...so if I understand you correctly you did the original mastering? 

Thanks also Deemac...sent you a PM ;o)

----------


## Gleber2

> Thanks Gleber2. Funny you should say that, because after I posted here I found that there was a contact email on the Last.FM page. It was indeed David Craig's. So after sending an email he offered to do a CD copy from the DAT master. Apparently he also has live recordings aswell but I didn't enquire about them...so if I understand you correctly you did the original mastering? 
> 
> Thanks also Deemac...sent you a PM ;o)


I recorded the album and mastered it at Greenland Mains Farm in 1988.

----------


## Old School Rocker

> I recorded the album and mastered it at Greenland Mains Farm in 1988.


Ah right, I see. It will be interesting to compare both versions. David  Craig said that he is thinking about releasing the remastered version in a  limited quantity of a few hundred, would be quite popular I reckon.

----------


## Old School Rocker

Release date for Radio City CD is 13th July! At last! . There's also a new pic of the band  if you click on "News" on the top left at 1977 Records , plus some song  info.


http://www.1977records.com/main2.html


 Other websites are already offering a Pre-order but might be best to wait  until the 13th and order from 1977, having said that, the Paypal option looks a bit tricky because its all in Japanese. Anyone ever bought from 1977 before??

*Edit:* I just checked the problem with someone else...when  you click on something in the shop and "Add to cart" it takes you to a Paypal  page in English, I tried adding a few singles just to see, the only one affected  is the single at the very top (MACHINES), which takes you to a Japanese Paypal.

----------


## theone

CD out now.

http://www.1977records.com/

----------


## stumpy

I think I'm doing something wrong here.Every time I try "add to cart" and click on Paypal English,I get a page in Japanese with "Radio City" in Roman type.Attempts also seem to be cumulative,so I was on 8 copies before I chickened out and quit.

----------


## theone

> I think I'm doing something wrong here.Every time I try "add to cart" and click on Paypal English,I get a page in Japanese with "Radio City" in Roman type.Attempts also seem to be cumulative,so I was on 8 copies before I chickened out and quit.


It worked okay for me......

----------


## theone

Got my CD today.

Delighted with it, I thought it would be heavily remastered but I'm glad to say it's very close to the earlier tape and vinyl versions I've got.

That said, it's a totally different version of "Girls on the Bus" than appeared on the Dance Hall Daze tape.

----------


## Old School Rocker

> I think I'm doing something wrong here.Every time I try "add to cart" and click on Paypal English,I get a page in Japanese with "Radio City" in Roman type.Attempts also seem to be cumulative,so I was on 8 copies before I chickened out and quit.


Try CDBANQ.COM if you are having problems with 1977. I've just placed my order, it works out about a fiver cheaper too.

http://www.cdbanq.com/Radio-City--Lo...3_p_50381.html

----------


## Old School Rocker

Er, I hope nobody took my advice...CDBANQ don't have it in stock anymore and will probably have to get a refund. I've now ordered from Detour Records, a UK based website who have a few copies left

----------


## stumpy

Thanks for that,Old School Rocker.I was home in Thurso for a couple of weeks and hardly looked at a computer,so just caught up with your posts.Have just placed an order with Detour today,assuming they haven't been burned and looted.

----------


## stumpy

Copy arrived in the post yesterday,made up for a long day at work and my fridge blowing up!Such a great band and it brings back so many memories.Thanks again for the link,Old School Rocker.

----------


## Old School Rocker

> Copy arrived in the post yesterday,made up for a long day at work and my fridge blowing up!Such a great band and it brings back so many memories.Thanks again for the link,Old School Rocker.


Glad to hear you got a copy, stumpy. I was actually informed by CDBANQ that  after they checked with various distributors and retailers, the item was  discontinued and is currently unavailable from the maker.. it's hardly been a  month since it went on sale! It was easier to get it in the UK than it was for  them to find one in Japan!

----------


## scotsboy

Just back from holiday, and my CD and single were lying in the mailbox on my return. I have the original single back home in Thurso, and it was quite spooky opening up the package and seeing the cover.....a real step back in time.

----------


## Old School Rocker

Aye the single sleeve is quite faithful to the original apart from the  inner label on the record...not quite as easy to reproduce. Coincidentally  there's another fairly obscure band called Radio City from the States, put out a  CD called "Class of 77" a couple of years ago as a sort of 'lost album' from  the late '70s. It's actually surprisingly good...anyone who likes Power Pop  bands like the Shoes, Records, Rubinoos , Big Star or even our own Radio City  would love it I think.

----------


## Torvaig

> I had the old "Daznce Hall Daze" tape, wish I could find it now!
> 
> I went to School with Raymond's son and was always in awe of his Bass! Can't even remember what it was (Rickenbacker maybe???) but must have listened to 'Love and a Picture" a thousand times. I played in a band for a while and remember covering it in the old Aultnamain(sp) Inn.
> 
> Happy days.


Listening to Dance Hall Daze on tape just now...... amazing what you find when doing a clearout!

----------


## Old School Rocker

If anyone's interested, I think Gary Clarke will be playing some Radio City on  next Friday's show (7th Oct, 10pm-12, CFM). He said he was interested in hearing  local bands, so I thought what the heck, why not request a song from the new  Radio City CD! :O).

----------

